
Ask HN: Hacker News high latency since some days - tilolebo
Since some days Hacker News is super slow to load on my laptop.<p>Some screenshots of the load times:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;x8g2Gv9<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;rFXwRRC<p>I&#x27;m using Firefox on Windows 10, but I could reproduce it using Microsoft Edge. I live in Germany.<p>Is it just me?
======
maxbaines
I am also seeing this, although seems to be across many domains including my
own on dedicated servers. I was going to look at DNS hmmm no wondering if its
just load on wider backbone.

------
readwind
[Some mid-points or whatever has been problematical, afaik,] and afaik they
are trying to route around it. It's not just you, dude(tte,) github and co
also took the dive, and lots of other things. Things should be good('er) now
though? Same timezone my geiger, good morning.

Stay safe in these times. Fiel gluck. #kaffeiprost

~~~
tilolebo
It's still painfully slow. I didn't experience this on github, only HN.

Stay safe!

~~~
readwind
You too, man! I bet it'll pick up soon. It's only temporary.

